# Bachmann's 2-8-0 - almost found a prototype.



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...amp;nseq=0

Found this picture of an engine nearly identical to the Bmann 2-8-0 while hunting for a different 2-8-0 style.

Thought others might enjoy it.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Good find! I like the crosshead pump. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool! I love the massively weathered and decrepit appearance of those old Cuban locos. Like this poor old thing -- looks like the only thing holding it together is rust and soot: 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...397&nseq=2


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 29 Dec 2009 06:47 PM 
Cool! I love the massively weathered and decrepit appearance of those old Cuban locos.I don't know. She looks in pretty good shape to me. Old, yes, but well tended. Look at the bell - still bright and shiny. The boiler jacket is still glossy in spots, and the paint and lettering are still clear. She's old, but somebody obviously cares a lot about her.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The prototype does exist out in Montana - http://aldergulch.com/index.html 










-Brian


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 29 Dec 2009 06:47 PM 
Cool! I love the massively weathered and decrepit appearance of those old Cuban locos. Like this poor old thing -- looks like the only thing holding it together is rust and soot: 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...397&nseq=2 




Oops, somehow I ended up linking to the wrong image. Here's the one I was referring to:


http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...mp;nseq=14


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting find.

One other "Ferign" line I liked was the CFM in Mozambique. Had a lot of 30" gauge US outline steam.

Charles S. Small (who we can thank all the LGB items marked Lake George and Boulder for) documented this railway in a couple of his books.

For example, here is a nice Baldwin. It still exists if I remember correctly:

http://trains-worldexpresses.com/700/705x1_15m.JPG

...at least their early Decauville (which was in disuse during Small's visits) is alive and well in South Africa:

http://www.steam.dial.pipex.com/rob/an05001.jpg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the Bachmann 2-8-0 Prototype before she went to Montana. 



















I took those pics at the Edaville Museum in 1985.
A new oil bunker would make an entirely different looking loco.


----------

